# Butcher Block Conditioner



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I wanted to know if anyone has a recipe for a conditioner for butcher blocks that contains beeswax. I accidently spilled a fair amount of beeswax from a pillar candle onto my butcher block counter top. The wax soaked into the wood leaving it much darker but it also gave it a nice finish which beads water off it beautifully. Previously I had been using mineral oil to condition the wood, so I was thinking maybe someone has made a paste of some sort and might be willing to share it before I have to experiment myself.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Years and years ago when I was in high school I made a maple stereo cabinet and used a beeswax and boiled linseed oil polish for it. My shop teacher said those infamous words..."Don't do this at home, I'm a professional...and the school has lots of insurance" as he placed a coffee can filled with linseed oil and beeswax onto the gas fired, open flame sodering iron furnace to melt it all together. Amazingly it only caught fire 3 times. :doh: He then poured the hot mixture all over the top of my beautiful maple cabinet and told me to rub it all in and to then pour some more on it and rub that in. The result was a beautiful finish that has lasted for years.


----------



## btedeski (May 28, 2009)

I think your looking for something like the Beal wood buff system,

http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/Pr...=3729&ss=df617f1d-9ffd-4b71-85e1-883c5b01bf6a

it uses 3 buffing compounds including "Carnauba Wax"
you could use bees wax as well. 

basically, the first compound "Tripoli" fills in the wood, the second compound "White Diamond" gives it a gloss, and the "Carnauba Wax" seals it.

You could just buff in the Bees wax, and skip the Tripoli and White, or you could just use the bees wax instead of Carnauba wax.

back when I had time to work with wood I used this system, and it really did a nice looking job.

Bill


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank you for the ideas. I want to to keep it food grade so it can be used on cutting boards and counter tops. I found this conditioner on the internet. 

http://woodenwonders.ifp3.com
Click on the menu for the butcher block conditioner

I have been experimenting with different amounts of mineral oil and beeswax. My first try is 100g oil and 25g beeswax. The paste is a little too soft but absorbs nicely and excess comes off easily. I'll probably add just a bit more wax and let you know the results.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

You might google making varnish on the muzzlerloader web sites Some good info. The main tool of boil linseed and wax is as I remember sand and a way to heat it. Like a small French fryer
David


----------

